# Post deposit increases in TPU for Tenbury & Dik



## philemer (Feb 21, 2011)

Data points:

On 1/5/11 my Peak (week 27) 2010 Tenbury, 1BR, was given an additional *18* pts. 
Originally I had been given 8 pts.

On 1/5/11 my white (week 12) 2010 Dik, 2BR, was given an additional *9* pts. Originally I had been given 16 pts.

This is more inline with what I originally expected. Not excited but happier than I was before 1/5/11. Now I can make one more trade into Hawaii before I dump RCI.:rofl:


----------



## glypnirsgirl (Feb 21, 2011)

Congratulations! That is quite an increase in TPU!


----------



## glypnirsgirl (Feb 21, 2011)

Just checked - they only added one TPU to each of my Dik weeks making them worth 15 TPU now.


----------



## Carolinian (Feb 22, 2011)

We will see what they give this year.

There are warm season UK weeks getting fewer point lite than that white Dik week.


----------

